# Jim Huff's BMW 1600 Neue Klasse



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The 1600 'Neue Klasse', so-named for the "new class" of cars that were developed to save the company in the early '60s. This car led directly to the company's longstanding success in touring car racing, which was literally born from the 1600's incredible performances by privateer racers in Europe.

Jim Huff stumbled upon pictures of the Neue Klasse sedan a couple times and found it interesting. The 2002 nose shape seemed to catch his eye. A gift from his wife, a die cast model of the 1600, really set the ball rolling. He found one, a 1966 model, and began to make it his own. This is his story.

https://youtu.be/VwpVvR-nnGI


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

Gotta love those 4-doors.


----------

